# VAD Mobile: Palm Tungsten T/X Deluxe Edition....Just in time for Christmas



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

VAD is pleased to announce another pre-bundled package for its enthusiast VW/Audi diagnostic software; VAD Mobile. We have secured direct from Palm exactly 10 top-of-the-line Palm Tungsten T/X PDA’s which we have bundled with our popular VAD Mobile software and self charging cable to create this great holiday package.








VAD Mobile Diagnostics Software: Point, Tap, Connect… It’s that easy with VAD Mobile.
-Clear Diagnostic Trouble Codes (DTC’s) and “check engine” lights 
-Data log in real time or freeze frame mode 
-Monitor vehicle Output Tests 
-Measure multiple measuring blocks at the same time 
-Perform OEM level functions such as Adaptation and Readiness 
-Initiate vehicle Auto Scan to add vehicle not included in the software list 
-View Measuring Block data in graphical format 
-Change Basic Settings on individual ECU’s 
-Perform Re-Coding of an ECU 
-Save data for future reference in Memo Pad format
-etc.








The Palm Tungsten T/X: features the absolute best in PDA technology including:
1. New Palm OS 5.4 operating system
2. Intel 312 MHz processor
2. 320 X 480 TFT touch screen color display 
3. Rechargeable, long life Lithium-Ion battery 
4. Support for MultiMediaCard, SD & SDIO cards 
5. Support for both PC and MAC users
6. Wi-Fi 802.11b wireless technology and Bluetooth® 1.1 wireless technology 
More exciting Tungsten T/X details can be found here:
http://www.palm.com/us/product....html
* The T/X also works in conjunction with our Integrated Charging cable, which keeps the Palm charged when the connected to the vehicle’s the OBD-II port with the ignition in the ON or RUN position.
1GB SD card: so you have lots of extra memory space for data-logging, fault code history, and other diagnostic information that otherwise would not fit on the T/X’s internal 128MB memory.








Dash/window PDA vehicle mount: makes it easy for the driver to read real-time Measuring Blocks and other performance indicators.








Hard Aluminum T/X case: protects the PDA from being scratched or damaged while it is being stored in your glove box, pocket, etc…








This complete package, including PDA, SD card, vehicle mount, hard case, cabling, and software, is available now for $579 + $30 shipping (via UPS Expedited to Continental USA); a savings of over $100 versus purchasing these items separately.
Quantities are Limited. Order before December 14th for Christmas Delivery.
Order via PayPal online at http://www.vadmobile.com, or via VISA or MasterCard by phone at 604.598.8520 ext. 110. Further inquiries or questions are always welcome. 








Happy Holidays from Versatile Automotive Diagnostics!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: VAD Mobile: Palm Tungsten T/X Deluxe Edition....Just in time for Christmas ([email protected])*

Still some inventory available....


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: VAD Mobile: Palm Tungsten T/X Deluxe Edition....Just in time for Christmas ([email protected])*

Call before December 19th and receive a free 2X2 adapter ($40.00 value) as well. Visa, MC, and Paypal accepted.


----------

